# Anyone going to the 2012 SHOT Show?



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I wish I could have been able to fit it into my schedule. Always a great event -- and opportunity to see the newest innovations coming to market!

Hopefully, there will be some online reviews with pics daily while the show is in progress.

http://www.shotshow.org/


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I always wanted to go, but I'm too busy with college. I do have one source in media that would probably endorse me to go too.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Man that looks awesome. I've got a airline ticket credit, just no way to get in the show...


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It's not that difficult. PM me your name & mailing address - and I'll sign you up under my business.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

scubapro said:


> It's not that difficult. PM me your name & mailing address - and I'll sign you up under my business.


Email & phone number too. There isn't time for them to mail you the credentials - so I'd set it up as "will call" and have the confirmation emailed to you. You'd then pick up your credentials at onsite registration.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Trophy05 said:


> Man that looks awesome. I've got a airline ticket credit, just no way to get in the show...


It's pretty easy to go. You technically need media credentials, but if you know the right people it's easy.

I think they are still doing it at the Sands Expo which the show executives were dumb enough to sign a ten year contract for. They put the venders in ballrooms with crummy lighting. Last year they stuck Trijicon in the basement.


----------



## midnight son (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm leaving out of Valp for the SHOT Show this afternoon. Never been before, have always wanted to go. Going to hit it the last two days, maybe it will be cleared out a bit by then. Then a bit of shooting with a couple of buddies out there Saturday. I'll post a note when I return if anyone is interested.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Outstanding! It will still be packed - even at the end. Wear comfortable walking shoes - there's a lot to see. 

I look forward to your report!


----------



## midnight son (Apr 1, 2011)

*SHOT Show 2012 report*

Back from 2012 SHOT. In a nutshell, if you EVER have the opportunity to go, DO NOT pass it up! I had an absolute blast, no pun intended. I was overwhelmed with the quantity of items to see. I went with two locals who are friends of mine, and thank goodness. Finding your way around and places to park could be a hassle for a noob. We went all day Thurs and Fri. pounded the floor for at least 17 hours, and I'm guessing we saw 80% of what was there. Pretty much every gun, optic, accessory, by every manufacturer was there for you to handle and talk to a company rep if so inclined. Booths that I particulary enjoyed were (and I may be prejudiced here) Colt, back in a big way, Kahr Arms, Trijicon, a new company Caracal, and Rock River. Coolest item was the Colt 1877 Gatling gun reproduction. Talked to the engineers and builders, very pround and competent men. Neatest new item was a pistol/carbine adaptor by SIG. People I saw and talked to were Larry Vickers, R. Lee Ermy, and believe it or not Chuck Mawhinney...(if you don't know who that is, wiki) talked to him a couple times as we bumped on the floor. My highlight of the show was, and this will betray my old school philosophy.....meeting, chatting, and having my picture with, Lindy and Janelle Cooper...Jeff Cooper's daughter and widow. Best 15 minutes of the show! Only down was Saturday.. a dust storm blew in and ruined my opportunity to whack some steel gongs at 1000 yards at my friends range the Boulder City Rifle and Pistol club. Maybe next year! 

Open to questions if you got any.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Glad to hear you got out there! I'm sure you left with some "loot" - the booths usually have some decent marketing trinket "freebies"!


----------

